
Ask HN: What Happened to the Cuil Crawl Data? - arayh
I was trying to look through the Cuil crawl data on archive.org but nothing comes up from the collection tab under any search query. I also can&#x27;t seem to find anything that suggests that the Cuil crawl data was removed from archive.org. Any idea what happened here? Has anyone been able to access it recently? Maybe it&#x27;s just temporarily down without any notice?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;archive.org&#x2F;details&#x2F;cuilcrawl
======
soult
The items from the Cuil collection were "made dark" (i.e. you can not directly
view/download them). I do not know the specifics, but as far as I know most
web crawl data on the Internet Archive is not directly downloadable, but you
can use the Wayback machine if you are looking for a copy of a specific
website.

Depending on what you need the data for, Common Crawl[1] might be an
alternative.

1: [http://commoncrawl.org/](http://commoncrawl.org/)

------
sp332
If you don't get an answer here, try asking Jason Scott @textfiles on Twitter.
He's kind of the "face" of the Internet Archive and he's pretty good at
directing queries like this to the right people.

